# Hilfeschrei (Stammeslederer werden)



## eXquisa (20. April 2008)

Hallo, 

Stammeslederer soll es sein, nur leider klapt nicht alles so wie es soll. 

Ich habe die Wildleder Qs in Feralas (von Jangdorn) abgeschlossen (alle) Ich kann auch alle wildleder Sachen craften. Mein Char wurde zu Una in Donnerfels geschickt, dort wurde die Q-Reihe erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Se'Jib (Schlingendorntal) gibt mir aber keine Quest, ich kann bei ihm Rezepte lernen, aber die mit Stammesl. sind /bleiben rot. Ein GM stellte fest das ich die Stammeslederer Q bereits abgeschlossen habe, er gab mir den Tip in Tanaris, am Dampfdruckpier, das Buch zu nutzen. Dieses konnte ich nicht benutzen, bzw. konnte ich es nur lesen, mehr aber auch nicht.

_Die GM's können /dürfen mir nicht weiterhelfen (kennt man ja). Ich sollte mich in der Community bzw. in Foren erkundigen (Hab ich gemacht). Leider ohne Erfolg.
Hordler, Druide, lvl 64, normal-Lederer 329. Der Char wurde 1 Jahr von mir liegen gelassen._

_Ich bin großer Fan der SuFu und konnte mit meinen 2 anderen 70gern alles finden was ich brauchte (ja, dank dem Buffed-Forum) nur mit diesem Problem komme ich nicht weiter. Daher versuche ich mich mal an nem eigenen hilfeschrei-Thread._


Falls jemand einen Hinweis hat was ich noch versuchen kann... ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen.

MFG eX


----------



## Bierscheich (3. Mai 2008)

evtl hast ja schon nen anderen ledererzweig gewählt?
aber das hat dich der gm bestimmt auch gefragt ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. Mai 2008)

eXquisa schrieb:


> _Die GM's können /dürfen mir nicht weiterhelfen (kennt man ja). Ich sollte mich in der Community bzw. in Foren erkundigen (Hab ich gemacht). Leider ohne Erfolg.
> Hordler, Druide, lvl 64, normal-Lederer 329. Der Char wurde 1 Jahr von mir liegen gelassen._
> 
> _Ich bin großer Fan der SuFu und konnte mit meinen 2 anderen 70gern alles finden was ich brauchte (ja, dank dem Buffed-Forum) nur mit diesem Problem komme ich nicht weiter. Daher versuche ich mich mal an nem eigenen hilfeschrei-Thread._



Also so einen MIst hab ich noch nie gehört. Die GM's können nicht helfen, aber die Community soll es können? Klar, und wenn der Server ausfällt holt man nicht den Techniker sondern fragt die Putzfrau. Ich würds mal nochmal per Ticket und anderem GM versuchen sofern folgende Sachen zutreffen

- In deinem Charakterfenster ist Lederverarbeitung aktiv, aber kein Spezialisierung.

Sollte im Charakterfenster bereits eine Spezialisierung aktiv sein, kannst du diese nicht mehr wechseln.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Mai 2008)

[QUOTE post='538428' date='5.05.2008, 08:59']Sollte im Charakterfenster bereits eine Spezialisierung aktiv sein, kannst du diese nicht mehr wechseln.[/QUOTE]
doch kann man


----------



## Scalieri (5. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> doch kann man




wie wäre es wenn du dann den Weg postet (oder einen Link angibst) wie man diese Fähigkeit ändert?
hach wie ich Leute lieben die einfach das Gegenteil behaupten ohne ansatzweise anderen Usern zu helfen oder ihre Aussage zu beweisen-.-


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> doch kann man



Meinst du die Hardcore Variante? Kompletten Beruf verlernen und neu hochskillen?

Falls man wirklich einfach ne Spezialisierung verlernen kann ohne den Beruf zu verlernen dann muss ich das wohl in den Patch Notes überlesen haben, denn Pre-BC ging das zu 100% nicht !


----------



## Matago (6. Mai 2008)

Also möchte mich hier zwar nicht in die Nesseln setzen,
da ich es bei Lederverarbeitung nicht weiss.

Aber sowohl bei Schneiderei kann ich die Spezialisierung: Feuer, Schatten bzw. Eis
für 150 G verlernen und eine andere dafür erlernen wie auch bei Alchi 
kann man die Elixier, Tränke Transmutation Spezialisierung genauso für
150 G verlernen und sich für eine andere Entscheiden.

Warum sollte es dann bei Lederverarbeitung nicht gehen ???


----------



## Spofreu (10. Mai 2008)

Das Problem dürfte sein, dass dein Lederer-Skill wohl noch zu niedrig ist. Für das Windfalkenset zum Beispiel muss dein Skill auf 375 sein, vorher kannst du es nicht lernen und bleibt daher rot.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Mai 2008)

in tanaris wohnt doch so ein kleiner gnom in der hütte am strand. wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kann man da seine spezialisierung verlernen.


----------



## Natálya (10. Mai 2008)

Spofreu schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte sein, dass dein Lederer-Skill wohl noch zu niedrig ist. Für das Windfalkenset zum Beispiel muss dein Skill auf 375 sein, vorher kannst du es nicht lernen und bleibt daher rot.


Ich hab's so verstanden, dass es hier nicht um irgendwelche 375er Sets geht sondern um die Tatsache, dass der TE nicht Stammeslederer wird obwohl er die Qs gemacht hat. Für Skill 225 und lvl 40, was er ja beides schon mehr als erreicht hat.

Kannst du auch nicht die Hose für lvl 45 lernen (also in deinem Fall für Stammeslederer).
Ich hab leider nicht so Ahnung von Ledern. Ich hab ja einen Waffenschmied und weiß, dass ich da zu Rüstungsschmied umskillen könnte. Geht glaub ich sogar beim Lehrer selbst. "Ich möchte Waffenschmied verlernen", dann kommt eine Warnung, dass man dann alle Rezepte verliert, die diese Spezialisierung (also in meinem Fall Waffenschmied) voraussetzen. Würde ja n Screenshot machen, aber mein Acc ist seit gestern für einen Monat eingefroren.^^
Also wenn's beim Schmieden geht muss es auch beim Ledern gehen. Deswegen rate ich dir deinen Ledererlehrer anzuquatschen und zu gucken, ob du die Spezialisierung verlernen kannst. Dann noch mal die Qs machen.
Wenn du dort keine Erfolge hast, dann würde ich ein weiteres Ticket schreiben und mit einem anderen GM quatschen, der kann hoffentlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Logeras (11. Mai 2008)

Also man kann seine Lederspezi jederzeit wieder verlernen. Man muss nur zu seinen Spezilehrer und den Ansprechen. Dann kommt in dem Fenster unter dem Text wo man seine Rezepte lernt noch ein Text wo steht wenn du darauf klickst das du deine Spezi verlernen willst. Kostet natürlich auch Gold ca.150g .


----------

